# Accu-lube System Review



## coolidge (Oct 25, 2015)

I finished plumbing the Accu-Lube minimum quantity lubricant system (MQL) and fired it up for a test today. This is a micro-drop type system that sends out a spritz of lubricant micro droplets its not a mist system. It also has an air powered/timed pump to deliver the lubricant in bursts.



Here's a rear shot of the mobile air cart, this provides air for the Accu-Lube, Maxi Torque-Rite power drawbar, and an air hose for blowing stuff off.



I elected not to try machining anything today due to the amount of water I saw collecting, its raining today and there's a lot of moisture in the air. I'm going to look into an air dryer, I don't want moisture running through this system or out onto the mill.



There is plenty of reach via the 18 inch long line locs. I could have located the magnet base up onto the nod area of the mill for additional reach. There's plenty of hose I had to coil up the excess and secure with a zip tie.



This is after several minutes of operation aimed at a piece of paper. It does indeed spritz out as advertised. I had it set to pump about every 2 seconds which, each time it pumps you hear a slight thump and a spritz comes out.

The Accu-Lube has several adjustments, the pump frequency is adjustable from like once a minute to a rapid fire several times a second. Downstream from the pump the volume of lubricant is also adjustable. I had it adjusted to the recommended setting for general use. The air is also adjustable so three settings total.



Lastly I'm declaring FAIL on my purchase of the Rolair compressor for this. I didn't have the air blasting and its clear the compressor will run pretty much continuously and at 95 decibels I'm just not going to listen to that volume of noise. I'm going to try the much quieter made in CHINA California Air compressor.


----------



## mksj (Oct 25, 2015)

Most air filters have a water separator, it collects in the bowel, but won't get past the filter. I use Norgren filters for spraying and have not any issues with water getting past the filter which would give fish eyes. Air drier systems are for high volume demand.


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 25, 2015)

If you have a good size tank run an air line don't use the plastic tubing any more than short runs. Every place you have a dip or loop that is a place for condensation to form. Run lines pitch them to the end ,put a 10 or 12 " drip with a ball valve on the bottom take you air off the top of the line and you will get rid of most of your problems.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 26, 2015)

Any time your supply hose is laying on the concrete floor while the compressor runs will produce condensation. You can have all the H2o separators, desiccant dryers etc. but once hot/warm air runs through your airline (on the cooler floor) you will make water. Try running a air drop avoiding any lines on the ground. When it comes to clean, dry air, some considerations do need to happen, but for now. avoiding the cooler floor should help a little. 

I run a tank auto dump, 28-30' of pre cooling pipe with auto dumps( prior to the refer system) and for supper dry air can run a refrigeration dryer (by pass manifold) with two more auto dumps. Most home shops don't require this extreme , but a cnc plasma table demands it if you want to save $$ in the long run. 

I found myself leaving the system on at the end of the day, so a pilot light was added. No one wants to hear auto dumping every 45 min. with a 2 sec burst all night, right!

I really like your machine and IV infusion style pump (ascu-lube). I really try to avoid the mess of most cooling mist, but this looks interesting to me.


----------



## Stonebriar (Oct 26, 2015)

Firestopper  I have been looking at that same dryer for some time.


----------



## derf (Oct 26, 2015)

firestopper said:


> Any time your supply hose is laying on the concrete floor while the compressor runs will produce condensation. You can have all the H2o separators, desiccant dryers etc. but once hot/warm air runs through your airline (on the cooler floor) you will make water. Try running a air drop avoiding any lines on the ground. When it comes to clean, dry air, some considerations do need to happen, but for now. avoiding the cooler floor should help a little.


 
 The cooler floor is a benefit......the water trap needs to be AFTER the condensation. The water trap cannot seperate vapor. Thats how the dryer works, it's just a big condenser.
Years ago while working in a body shop, we had a water problem when painting. The water trap was too close to the compressor, letting vapor pass through and then condensing before it got to the spray gun. We just put a 50' coil of hose on the floor between the compressor and the trap, fixing the problem.
I built my own "dryer" from an old water cooler. Several coils of 3/8" copper inside the cold water tank worked well to condense the moisture and direct it into a water trap.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Derf, I'm seeing water vapor at the trap in addition to the condensation, ideally the air would be a LOT drier before it ever gets that far.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 26, 2015)

Stonebriar said:


> Firestopper  I have been looking at that same dryer for some time.



I've had the dryer since 06 without any issues.


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 26, 2015)

derf said:


> The cooler floor is a benefit......the water trap needs to be AFTER the condensation. The water trap cannot seperate vapor. Thats how the dryer works, it's just a big condenser.
> Years ago while working in a body shop, we had a water problem when painting. The water trap was too close to the compressor, letting vapor pass through and then condensing before it got to the spray gun. We just put a 50' coil of hose on the floor between the compressor and the trap, fixing the problem.
> I built my own "dryer" from an old water cooler. Several coils of 3/8" copper inside the cold water tank worked well to condense the moisture and direct it into a water trap.



Many shops run cooling coils (copper usually) after compressor prior to feeding the water trap/s prior to entering the main supply line. Smaller compressors run so often never really allowing the lines to cool. I only get a small amount of water  out of the regulator/trap  on our system. The second trap has stayed dry so far. Knowing this I could have save from running the extra 28-30' of pre-cooling prior to the refer dryer. But then again, I do get a miniscule amount of water from the auto dump when I fire up the refer dryer, so I suppose the system is adequate for our needs. All other water traps (cols saw, torque rite and plasma traps have remained dry. I spray paint outside with hose on concrete but the supplied air is at ambient temp mostly due to 350' (loop system) of 1" aluminum air lines and the anti water measures taken.  
I information shared is based on issues I had when a smaller system was in service. Many smaller work space would not be practical for all recommendations but a well planed out air system can be achieved with only the extra cost of additional lines (pre-cool) and a decent water trap and separator feeding the rest of the systems drops. Plenty of ways to skin a cat for sure. In the end, dry,clean and constant air is paramount to equipment and tools.


----------

